# Top-6 10kW Generators of 2019



## ngyuen (Feb 13, 2019)

This is Top 6 of 10-kW generators in the 2019 year

You can read detailed guide following my link.

1. HONDA EB10000

2. Pulsar PG10000B16

3. Briggs & Stratton 30679

4. DuroMax XP10000E

5. All Power America APG3590CN

6. JDNA All Power America APGG10000GL

Check the full review and feel free to leave your feedback in the comments below! Also, name the models/brands which you are mostly satisfied with!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Good comparison. I have a Honda EB11000, probably the model before the EB10000. Mine is rated at 11000 surge 10000 run, is very loud and the gas tank is barely 5 gal. I wish it had a larger tank so I could count on it running all night if needed. I have a simple set up, a200 amp(I think) double throw switch after my electric meter and before the panel so I can completely disconnect from utility power and safely input power from the generator. We are all electric here and have a whole house heat pump. I generally turn off electric hot water tank when on generator, and have not needed it in cold weather. I keep a few 40 gal propane tanks and have a set of gas logs for the fireplace, so can deal with the cold easily. Auxillary heat strips on heat portion of the heat pump would put too much load. We can run AC, refrigerator a couple of freezers, microwave, coffeepot and one or two burners on stove without any problem. I honestly cannot remember when purchased it, but in early 2000's. We had a power outage, a little over a day in our house. Our utility power and almost everyone in the neighborhood has power coming in from the north. One neighbor on the corner at entrance to the neighborhood has power coming in from the south and she was out for 9 days so it was a wakeup call for me. I was working in a hospital and talked to the maintance director and electrician as to recommendations and they said Honda, more reliable and longer life. The electrician got and wired the transfer switch for me.


----------

